# #4 is here safe and sound...



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

All my grand kids including the newest 33 minute old edition Crystal Grace....









7lb 3 oz 8:20 a.m. Born one day before me. Different year though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 13 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats and happy almost birthday.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Okay you talked me into it....one more...

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2016)

Outstanding! Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 9, 2016)

Holy moly, that's a lot of hair!!

Congrats to mom! And you too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 9, 2016)

Congratulations!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2016)

That's more hair than you and I have together! Congratulations to all!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh happy day!! Congratulations Kevin and family!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats Kevin! You have a wealth of grand kids you lucky dog, I'm still waiting on my first :(

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Congrats Kevin! You have a wealth of grand kids you lucky dog, I'm still waiting on my first :(



My child is 21 and I am both dreading and looking forward to being a grandfather. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> My child is 21 and I am both dreading and looking forward to being a grandfather. Tony



There's nothing to dread about being a grand - take them when you want and return them when you want. No downside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Okay you talked me into it....one more...



See? That wasn't so difficult, was it? I'll just wait here for the next pic ... 


Congratulations!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats Kevin, a blessed event.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 9, 2016)

My only granddaughter just got here last night Well just came down lol. Only one we have so yep she's spoiled. Congratulations on your newest

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> See? That wasn't so difficult, was it? I'll just wait here for the next pic ...
> 
> 
> Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Congrats Kevin! You have a wealth of grand kids you lucky dog, I'm still waiting on my first :(



Hang in there man it's worth the wait. I didn't even start having kids myself until I was 31!


----------



## brown down (Jun 9, 2016)

congrats! holy curly hair! beautiful family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats and happy birthday! I think that's the first good photo I've seen of your better half... You out kicked your coverage, huh?

Happy to hear that all are healthy and happy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 9, 2016)

Happy birthday to both of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Jun 9, 2016)

what a treasure (all 4). And for curly hair too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats! Hard to get all the grandkids together, so enjoy it! Hope there are some future woodworkers in that group! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2016)

Happy birthday to you both!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to all!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 9, 2016)

Congratulations to you and Terry and a Happy Birthday to you. It's gonna be hard to top a new Grand Baby as a present...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats Kevin!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 10, 2016)

Congrats my friend. Just wait. I have 15 Grands and 12 or 13 Greats. They can be sweet, they can be a PITA but you love them anyway.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 10, 2016)

This is awesome. Congratulations to all of you.


----------

